# Redfish in Blackwater Bay



## ThePennman (May 16, 2009)

Finally catching some legal Redfish in Blackwater Bay. All Spring and early Summer been catching 10 to 16" Redfish everytime out. This past week we finally caught some legal fish up to 26". Spec fishing has been terrible all spring.Been fishing from Garcon Pt to Hwy 90 bridge.


----------

